

Wikipedia Summer of Monuments - codezero
https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Commons:Wikipedia_Summer_of_Monuments

======
codezero
I think the map tool to identify locations that need photograph coverage is
pretty cool:
[http://tools.wmflabs.org/wsm/#4/39.91/-99.49](http://tools.wmflabs.org/wsm/#4/39.91/-99.49)

